# Keith Brown, Stockmaker



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

For those who enjoy exquisite wood stocks on classic Smith & Wesson revolvers, check out this web site.

They're pricey, but they sure are purty!:smt023

Be sure to view the photo gallery.

http://www.classiccarvedgrips.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW! Them are some beautys for sure. Quality does cost. I couldn't have anything like that as I would just mare them all up.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*exquisite*

Baldy: Sir, I suffer perhaps the same flaw. Them is too purty for somebody who mite be a little rough.:smt083
Good post for good work:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I regret to say I have no grips by this gentleman, but I do lean toward fine wood for handgun stocks. I seem to always go back to fine walnut, as I think the combination of fine walnut, case hardened steel and blue steel is an unbeatable combination.

Thanks for the link.

Bob Wright


----------

